# Beth's Puking Exorcist Girl possible How To



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Beth said:


> We're doing an "Exorcist" room that I hope will be very simple. A bed, girl tied in it (dressed like Linda Blair), a priest with a book in hand and candles. I'm trying to devise a way to have her be able to puke out pea soup. (Haven't quite worked that one out yet!!)


http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7583

Ingredients:
Really dark water, grey/black/green/whatever but dark under lighting.
Underpowered submersible pump (fountain or otherwise) see details of pump later in How To.
Clear poly tubing up to 20 ft, say 3/4 or bigger.
5 gal bucket maybe two.
Some kind of clamps (2).
Expected cost. $75+

Think of a roller coaster. Take one bucket with dark water, place pump and connect to poly tube. Take poly tube up say 6-8 feet in the air and then turn downwards. Pump pushes water up the tube, once it crests a small amount of water would then let gravity take it down the tube. Somehow get enough water to run through tube for a short burst of water flowing through. If you then had the tube go through your prop's head and out the mouth towards the floor and then back to the bucket.

In trying to create the illusion that it is only coming out of the mouth You could hide the up and down portions with a wall, bed post, curtain or pillow? Then go back under the bed for the return to the bucket. If you took two clamps of some kind to take your poly tubing and compress it to be more skinny (vertical) than round you would get more a thicker looking puke stream as it goes through that part of the tubing out of the mouth. Position your clamps that from the viewing area, it would appear to be it's most vertical or tall without restricting flow.

It would work to assist the look of her puking with sound. I don't see a way to make it chunky at all but maybe someone else could elaborate even further on this idea. It might help to elevate the bed a little to allow the return of water back to the bucket. Might even make the scene easier to see if you put 2-4 inch blocks under top part of bed so more bed is visible for viewer.

Lighting, you obviously don't want to highlight the poly tubing but to hide it. Something lighter in color (light gray fabric maybe) as a background a few feet away from the tubing to show the dark liquid going through. Someone would have to play around with this in the setup. The *wild look* might work if the liquid is florescent in nature and your lighting was a black light. Glow in the dark puke might even be a hit for your haunt. The black light would have to be right next to the visible puking somehow.

I haven't even taken this beyond theory so far, so it might need two peaks, less initial height or more, a downward spiral versus a free vertical fall, whatever works. It might also not work the best the first few minutes if you use two peaks since you would have one low point to build up water prior to it making it past the second peak. After initial build up it could work better than a single peak. Water droplets could form on the inside of the tube so your angle out of the mouth might need to be steep where the girl would need to be leaning more over the edge of the bed.

Pump details:
The fountain pump I bought has some numbers about how far vertical it will push water using certain size tubing or how far horizontal, etc.. To find the right pump (if you don't already have one) you will probably have to get some numbers from people who try it first. It would have to be something that the weight of the water and distance of how high it has to go is going to cause surging of some kind. Unless someone knows about a pump that works by surging already. Could even come up with a way to compress or valve the crest point so that liquid only has a period of time to get through. This could burn your pump up by building too much pressure though but I am not a pump expert. I have the picture in my head of the buckets on chains that every so often the one at the top ends up dumping into a pan and water comes down the chute a bucket full at a time.

Two bucket or more method (more available water if you needed a bigger tube or more water to flow through): 
Take two buckets and place a bridge between them, possibly a short 4-6" piece of poly tubing cut into each one and sealed so that is inches from the bottom where each bucket would hold the same level of water as the water would equal out. Bucket one would hold pump, bucket two would be water return. Could use a horse trough or bathtub for all I care, but whatever would hold the right amount of water to work best with your pump and enough that when it started pushing water through the tube that you would not ever get close to drying out your pump and burning it up.

I am pretty happy with this theory so far, but I encourage anyone to take a stab at how they could possibly improve it or make it work within a different setting. Great ideas are always improved upon by different viewpoints. Let's see who would be able to provide the best enhancement or detail for this puking girl of Beth's.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

So far, I think that I can visualize how this could work. Considering that I have most of the items needed for it, this makes a ton of sense. The only thing that I may have a problem with is that I intended to use a real person for Linda Blair. I could probably figure out a way to have the water flow into some sort of tub on my character to be able to recycle it through the pump again. Glow in the dark vomit with a black light would look AWESOME!!!

Thanks so much!! Now that you've given us a plan we should be able to tweak it to what we need!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! When the children are crying for thier mamas I will think of you!!!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Great thinking, nice to see people help each other so much!


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Oh, you aren't using a prop girl but a real girl...*

Honestly, had I known that I would have come up with what another person suggested in the original post where I saw yours. I thought this would be all automated.

Sickie Ickie came up with this...

"Well, you could do what one of the college pranks was...fill a water bottle with pepper soup (in this case pea soup), attach it near the stomach, then attach a tube that goes up to the neck.

When ready to puke, lean head forward and press the water bottle. Simple, but effective."​
Then you could improvise your chunky pea soup, but yes, I think glow in the dark puke will be more of a hit.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

all this talk of puke has me kinda hungry, lol


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

fg, I am not too mechanically inclined so real people are easier for us!! Sickie Icky's idea is one that we're going to try for sure and we'll see if we can get the right consistency and color. At this point, the easier the better. We are so very far behind...........


----------

